# Kijiji ad for Ivor Fuzz's by Dustin Francis ('67 & '69)



## Mikeroesoft (Jan 12, 2012)

Just saw this. No price provided though. I just got mine today after ordering in April so not a year long wait like the ad says, but it still takes a bit of time. 








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

thanks for posting this @Mikeroesoft 
Looks like the 67' is coming my way.
Cheers


----------



## Mikeroesoft (Jan 12, 2012)

faracaster said:


> thanks for posting this @Mikeroesoft
> Looks like the 67' is coming my way.
> Cheers


That’s awesome, congrats! Definitely share your thoughts after you’ve given it a go. I’m actually blown away by mine, also a ‘67. I’ve tried several fuzz’s but I’ve never found one that’d do what I wanted it to until I got the Ivor.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Jesus... I'm curious to know... How much did you offer? PM me if you don't mind telling me.
Congrats!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Mikeroesoft said:


> That’s awesome, congrats! Definitely share your thoughts after you’ve given it a go. I’m actually blown away by mine, also a ‘67. I’ve tried several fuzz’s but I’ve never found one that’d do what I wanted it to until I got the Ivor.


just got home with it. I will get you a report ASAP.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

BobChuck said:


> Jesus... I'm curious to know... How much did you offer? PM me if you don't mind telling me.
> Congrats!


We did a trade.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Mikeroesoft said:


> Just saw this. No price provided though. I just got mine today after ordering in April so not a year long wait like the ad says, but it still takes a bit of time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered in April also.....havent got a delivery date yet. ....maybe soon 😜


----------



## Mikeroesoft (Jan 12, 2012)

That’s a beauty you got there! Here’s a pic of the one I just got from Dustin.


----------



## Mikeroesoft (Jan 12, 2012)

faracaster said:


> I ordered in April also.....havent got a delivery date yet. ....maybe soon 😜


I imagine it will be soon...which one did you order? I already want another....


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Mikeroesoft said:


> I imagine it will be soon...which one did you order? I already want another....


I told hime I wanted an EJ Cello type tone. He said he had one of EJ's there in the shop. He could tweak until he got it right, So that's the style I'm getting.


----------



## Mikeroesoft (Jan 12, 2012)

And....So? how's the Ivor? @faracaster


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Mikeroesoft said:


> And....So? how's the Ivor? @faracaster


It. Is. AWESOME !!!!
I haven't played around with it too much yet but, the couple of hours I've had to plug it in have been utter joy.


----------



## Mikeroesoft (Jan 12, 2012)

faracaster said:


> It. Is. AWESOME !!!!
> I haven't played around with it too much yet but, the couple of hours I've had to plug it in have been utter joy.


Yeah, I thinkI finally found the Fuzz Face I had been looking for. I think I’m going to reach out to him and get a BC183 version as well.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Cool! Congrats! I've got one of his first 10 pedals - A '69 turquoise TFK BC108c. Bought it from the Tinkercity dude who wrote an article about these things a couple of years back. I love it!


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Mikeroesoft (Jan 12, 2012)

fernieite said:


> View attachment 327196


Woah, that is really, really cool. I live the colour. To be honest, I don’t know much about fuzz other than I just recently found one that works for me (the ‘67 NKT Ivor). What is the 108 like?


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Compared to my NKT275 Arbiter, the BC108 has more gain (fuzz) and is brighter and nastier.


----------

